# New availabilty tool



## chunkygal (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't know if you've tried this yet, but it is fantastic! You can search more availability at once instead of the the old back and forth.
I wish Marriott would adopt a system like this. 
You can search availability across resorts!


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 1, 2014)

Love the new tool, saves time.


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2014)

*So Cool!!!*

What's super cool is you can finally find out what's available even if you don't own at a particular resort.  It opens up opportunities to switch points with other owners and rental opportunities.  (Now I wish I still had 1600 points)

For example I'd swap enough points at Disney's Beach Club Villas to stay at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge with an owner there.  I could make a reservation for her and she for me. 

Or I could transfer points into another owner's account so I could get into a week I can't reserve myself.  

Also, if I rent my points I can check availability in one place for multiple resorts. I spend hours doing those kind of searches. 

This tool is really, really outstanding.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 5, 2014)

where is the tool?


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2014)

Log into DVC and it's mentioned right on the front page on dvcmember.com


----------



## dundey (Aug 29, 2014)

Have not been on the website in awhile since my free points are minimal right now!  But it sounds like i have to check that out!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2014)

When you login, place your mouse over "Vacation Planning" on the top menu bar. 
The new "Resort Availability Tool" will be the third choice on the drop down list.


----------

